# New SD9VE



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

Yesterday, I traded my Llama XI-A 9mm in on a S&W SD9VE. I couldn't get the Llama reliable enough to trust it and it only held one more round than my Kahr CW9 with the 8 round mag.

Took the SD9VE to the range today and fired 100 rounds without any issues other than the fact that I can't get the sixteenth round into the mag. I chose the SD9VE because many reviews compared the trigger to the Kahr, it has the same manual of arms, and the grip angle is the same as the CW9. The trigger isn't as smooth as a Kahr, but it is similar. I think it will serve me well as a house gun.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATS on your new handgun! I think the Smith will serve you just fine as a house gun. My only thought would be to put a couple of hundred more rounds through it to be sure it is absolutely fail proof, then use it for it's intended purpose. Be sure to take it out at least once a month to stay familiar with it. Too many times folks buy a new handgun, test run it, then put it away and never practice with it. Please tell me you are not that guy!
I'm of the mindset that if someone gets a new gun, and are happy with it, it is the right handgun for them.

MO


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Those guns have gotten a (in my opinion) bad rap on the interweb. I have its predecessor, the SW9VE. It's a great gun with a stiff trigger. I think you'll find your gun to be highly reliable and one of the best handgun values available today. Some may take exception to this, but unless they've owned and used one, I tend to dismiss what they have to say.


----------



## FreakShow (Aug 16, 2016)

Just bought one of these myself. have only put about 100 rounds through it so far, onl because the indoor range was smokin hot inside. but i take me conceal carry class this weekend and will put anoher 100 through it. like te gun so far, handles nice, though i may replace the trigger


----------



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

Taking my concealed carry class tomorrow. My daughter will be using my CW9 for the class, so I will use the SD9VE. The range where I performed my 100 round function test is 25 yards. I can't see if I'm even hitting the target at that range, so tomorrow will be the first time I'll actually be target shooting with it.


----------



## FreakShow (Aug 16, 2016)

at 25 yards, it's pretty much point, click , pow!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I fired one of the older models and the only thing that disqualified it for me was the horrible trigger. If that has been improved, it should be good to go.


----------



## FreakShow (Aug 16, 2016)

trigger they say is at about 6.8 pounds, but an apex replacement with nock it down to just over 4


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Apex kits are good, but the cost pretty much negates any savings you get from buying a cheaper gun. Still, some of the more expensive M&Ps still need the trigger kit.


----------

